# what could have done this?



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

I'm not sure if a pest did this, does it look familiar. The holes are in the attic. 2 are at ground level, 1 at the ceiling. All are where the beam meets the plywood.
The look to have come inward but there is no space behind the wood, just a black backing of some sort. Something could have perhaps been trying to get out but the one at the roof is like 8 feet up with no way to get purchase for scratching or biting AFAICT.
Thanks


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Rolomoto said:


> I'm not sure if a pest did this, does it look familiar. The holes are in the attic. 2 are at ground level, 1 at the ceiling. All are where the beam meets the plywood.
> The look to have come inward but there is no space behind the wood, just a black backing of some sort. Something could have perhaps been trying to get out but the one at the roof is like 8 feet up with no way to get purchase for scratching or biting AFAICT.
> Thanks


That would have been done with a framers hammer. There are several reasons that might be done but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My first guess would be a squirrel.
I’d be looking around for signs of a nest, feces, chewed electrical, etc.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Doesn't look chewed. Look punched in from the outside.
Possible a tree fell and was repaired?


----------



## DIY_Sam (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm with Joed..... are they all in the same area, other than top and bottom? Looks like tree limbs that came through the wall and was repaired. Any depressions in the yard on that side of the house where a stump might have been ground after the tree was removed?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The siding guys stuck a 2x4 in there and nailed it to the up right for scaffolding, you can see one nail still there,


----------



## ChantryOntario (Apr 22, 2013)

A lot of framers just bash a hole through the sheeting when its on the ground, then get a rope or chain through the hole to crane it up to the roof. It comes out looking pretty much exactly like that.


----------

